

I'm not fond of domain extensions - adjin

having somesite.com and somesite.net being two different things is something than can lead to confusion. the only difference is an extension which is easy to forget.<p>can someone explain to me why this system makes sense?
======
Millennium
The system was designed to be hierarchical: as you go further toward the left
(assuming LTR languages), each part of the name would tell you something more
specific about the server. The name "somesite.com", for example, would be for
a COMmercial enterprise called somesite, while "somesite.net" was for a
NETwork service called somesite. Country-code top-level domains would let you
know that you were specifically dealing with that country.

The .com and .net top-level domains have pretty much lost their meanings, as
have some country codes, like Tuvalu (.tv) and Christmas Island (.cx). Without
their meanings, the system does indeed make less sense than it once did.

------
mpchlets
neither is MIT right now.

